# Best Southern state for carpentry?



## J.Wilson (Dec 19, 2005)

Looking to get into the carpentry apprentice program, but also looking to move down south. Does anyone own a union affiliated business that would be willing to hire a 19 yr old who has 3 years experience in cabinetmaking and construction? Looking to work in Georgia/Florida area.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Union Affiliated, now why would anyone want to do that.:laughing:


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

The unions are pretty weak in the south- most of the states are "right to work" states. Most of the carpentry work is also being done by piece-workers (a lot of whom are illegals), so it's going to be tough to get a good apprenticeship, and to get a decent wage as well.

Bob


----------



## J.Wilson (Dec 19, 2005)

The only reason I want to go union is because thats the only way I can get a journeymans card through the apprentice program.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

....


----------



## J.Wilson (Dec 19, 2005)

Here in michigan you can work at a union job and go through the apprentice program in 4 years, which is what i'm looking for down south.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

.....


----------



## J.Wilson (Dec 19, 2005)

what do you suggest then for getting into a good carpentry job


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

I would suggest you go into siding houses for starters ,or just a simple cut man for a framing crew should you have the ability to cut for 3 or 4 men . I live in texas and the union sucks here. I strongly urge you to stay away from the south man for construction . TO MANY DAMN CHILIS . No offense to my spanish friends .


----------



## locofoco (Dec 15, 2005)

J- You're right go union, but don't do it down south. These are right to work(for less) states. Thats why the southern states trail the nation in wages, If you want to work down here and make a good living: A- Become a doctor,etc.
B-work for the government. or C-own your own business.
I retired from 30 years in the Sheet Metal Workers (Illinois) at age 49 with a modest pension and health insurance($250 mo). I have no regrets. Now I'm doing my own thing "down south".
Loco


----------



## drunkrussian (Nov 9, 2005)

Haven't worked up north, but my opinion on the south has been said by others already. Lots if illegals. I'm in NC, and they say it is very e-z for illegals to get a driver license here, so they get one, stay (lots of them) and work for less. There are still people here who don't hire them, but those are few and far between. 

I'd say as far as NC goes. Try to get into one of the furniture shops in the western area of the state. Might not be what you want to do, but its a start. Learn the area, make contacts, and wait for the right job.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Here is what i would do if i was you. This isn't for down south. In the chicagoland area i would look for a new subdivision being built find the gc and say hey here is my experience i'm a hard worker and willing to learn. I don't think it would be a problem. Now as far as the union. I think a good union program to get into would be the electrical apprentiseship program in Chicago or the Plumbers union in Chicago or the ironworkers union. All have apprenticeship programs. I don't no to much about them though. See the guy above posted sheatmetal union in chicago. He retired at 49.


----------



## J.Wilson (Dec 19, 2005)

so is anyone in florida looking for help this summer? I'm pretty set on moving down there just to see how things workout for the summer.


----------



## Journeyman (Jan 9, 2006)

*Union is good and bad justlike anything else!*

J- I am a Union product and no I didn't just get "form" jobs. I have been through the Detroit program and it is one of the best in the country! I started in WA state and then transferred. Sure, there is a dark underbelly to the union as far as some of the fanaticism, but there are tons of awesome craftsmen-you just need to seek them out by hustling your own work. 

I believe I am very well rounded due to my time in the Union. Just make sure you don't make it your sole sufficiency. Remember, you are there for the training. It is well structured and worth the 4 years. You can be one of the typical "hall" types who waits around for work or you can do what I did & decide to network, get lists of Union shops then call call call...hustle hustle hustle. You may spend hours on the phone & in your truck physically visiting job sites. Show up ready to go to work!!! It got to the point where I was never out of work longer than 2 days unless I wanted to be. BUT YOU GOTTA HUSTLE!!! Drive yourself to be the best damn craftsman around. Soon you will get a name and people will want you!!!

Example:
I worked in the Ren-cen in Detroit all winter in a t-shirt doing high end finish one winter while all the lemmings froze their a$$ off doing the form jobs. Maybe stay put to get the training. Then get a "real" job working outside the "bubble" later on.

Be careful of non-objective opinions like justa gave, you may miss an opportunity....


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have posted this a few times before but here it is again.

The Treasure Coast Builders Association works with Indian River Community College in training programs for builders. You may want to check out this one or look for others in your area. Google '(your county) builders association' and see what pops up. Call them and see what programs they support.


----------



## Jess (Jan 26, 2006)

*Carpenters in Fl*

No unions here - at least on private work - carpenters and helpers are in big demand all over the state - earn about $16/hr - can work OT whenever they feel like it. My advise - come on down, study and take the state exam as you work - start your own business - die of skin cancer at 40


----------



## i_plant_art (Jan 15, 2006)

here is the best "southern" state for carpentry work. hope this helps ya out some. 

http://www.local745.com/


----------



## Framin' Fool (Jan 30, 2006)

Lots of good thoughts , I ve been in the trade for 20 + yrs. in and out of " THE UNION "I found that when times were good so was the union, and when therewas no work theunion disappeared too.My suggestion to you is Fiind yourself an oldtimer to work for and GET in his pouch. get experience then get your card


----------



## Framin' Fool (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey I 
that link doesnt seem to come up . Is that the whole link???


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

AdamMeider said:


> I live in texas and the union sucks here. I strongly urge you to stay away from the south man for construction . TO MANY DAMN CHILIS . No offense to my spanish friends .



Unions suck everywhere:thumbdown 

What is an apprentice? I thought you just had to own a hammer to be a carpenter. 

Do you speak spanish? Then you could run a crew?

I suspect the only hope is to rise above and specialize in some aspect of carpentry? Dealing with the illegals is really hard. They are driving everyone out of business. They would even rather work for "a hispanic" that speaks their own language than work for "a local". Meanwhile our dope heads in Washington refuse to hurt their feelings and tell them NO!:furious:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

FYI, this thread is almost 3 years old


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Yep, pretty old.


----------



## crazyassted (Sep 18, 2008)

framerman said:


> FYI, this thread is almost 3 years old


So Hawaii is no good for construction work any more?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm not from Hawaii


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

crazyassted said:


> So Hawaii is no good for construction work any more?



Yes they are still going strong. Some say they are in a real estate boom like no one has seen


----------



## crazyassted (Sep 18, 2008)

Ive never been to Hawaii but I heard its expensive. Is it realistic for a guy who knows no one but has some good framing experience to pick up and go, live in a motel for a bit and find a job good enough to live off within a few weeks or so?


----------

